# My Chi/Dane collection



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought I would share my collections as well 



It is part of this one (Dane and Chi mix) I am still working on my Chi collection and I have more Dane stuff and more ribbons on another wall 


Then this is my Chihuahua Stuffed animal collection with a bank at the top. (these are in my bedroom)


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that big Dane is lovely,so well done and i love the little Chi on it's back.I must get some more


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww love the little chi on its back. Great collection x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

great collection


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Brill collection!
I so need to do this.
I have some wolves and huskies but no chi's yet, well apart from one white stuffed toy one. lol


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a beautiful collection.. and two awesome breeds, the chis and the danes! The "tiny" mighty warrior chis, and the "gentle" giant danes, I love them both.
The little chi statue on his back is so cute, and the huge harlequin dane statue is awesome. Thank you for sharing them. Deb


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

wow I love it, that's a great collection.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg that stuffed chi with the pink heart, on the top right is SOO cute! I would love to start a chi collection. You all have great stuff!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I love it!! You have a fab collection! I had that little baby chi on its back too, but it got got broken. I haven't been able to find another one since .

I absolutely LOVE the huge white and black Dane!!! What a beautiful statue.
I think I'll try and get some pics of my collection too.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awesome, I love your collection, both of them. Very impressed by the ribbons....Thanks for sharing....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow!! what a great collection. doggies everywhere! i wouldn't be able to do that...i would be worried they would fall and break..then waht?  LOL. but i love love the chi stuffies! :albino:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! It is hard to find the Harlequin colored dane stuff and the things you see are mostly from specialty stores or ebay (older pieces where someone was selling off their collection) Some have broken ears :-(. The big state I found in a specialty trading store in Chimney Rock, NC I turned around and had a fit. It was ridiculous in price but hubby bought it for me anyways. I have done research on those big pieces like that and have found some that are nowhere near as pretty and detailed for $1500.00 and up so I guess it wasnt to bad of a deal. I usually buy both Chi stuff and Harl stuff when I happen upon it. Just today I found another Chi TY beanie baby for $1.00, ofcourse I had to have it


----------

